# [Wet Thumb Forum]-2nd contest! dec. 11-24



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

ok, it's time for our second weekly contest. that first one was a hard one, and i know there were more people who wanted to enter, but just didn't have any algae pics. well, this week i will make it simple. this week's contest is:

*Contest:* best foreground plant. just submit those glosso, hairgrass, hc, sag, or pictures of any other plants you have in your foreground. you can do closeups or full foreground shots. anything goes as long as it's in the front of your tank









*Prize:* 1/2 cup of java moss

so send in those pictures of bad algae outbreaks. you can send closeups or full tank shots.

to enter, all you have to do is post a picture here on this thread. limit of 2 pictures per person each week.

example pics (mine are taken from above, but they can be taken from any angle you wish) :

glosso









glosso


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

guys, this should be an easy one


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i'm extending this contest until saturday Dec. 24th.


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

I agree with russell this is an EASY one. Hell to boost up the prize I will throw in some Hygro. costata.


----------



## Falesha13 (Dec 15, 2005)

It's not the best pic, but it's all I've got right now.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

well, we really appreciate you submitting your picture. you are winning right now


----------



## Falesha13 (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks. Good point.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Anubias Barteri var. Nana 'Petite' is by far my favorite plant! I two of these plants in my foreground, and absolutely love them because they have a nice "golden green", and are literally the size of a 50 cent coin. Plus they grow slowly in my no tech shrimp tank, I see a new leaf every month or so. I highly recommend this plant for a low tech approach.  

Enjoy!

John N.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i just purchased 6 of these plants recently. i love their look, and they seem to be very easy.

great pic!


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

I have to get some of those soon! I love just regular anubias (besides its darn algae problems) Very nice pic!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks guys. I just wish I didn't have scratches on the outer portions of the tank. I think I could have taken a better photo. But that's what you get with second hand tanks.

I'm gonna try to propogate this anubias, I haven't seen the golden variety on swaps for a long time, and I would love to have more for my tank.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

sorry Russ, no pics, just a comment. I've had this plant before, and it does grow pretty quick. Its also almost indestructible. Once, when a heater broke, and everything boiled (a horrible thing to happen), my nana petite was the only thing which survived. 

Riley.. i know what you mean about algae, but if everything is under control, there's no reason for your anubias to be algae free as well. It took me a while, but then, the algae disappeared overnight. Almost...!


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i know it's possible. the anubias robert sent me was completely algae free







i still get a little GSA on my anubias too.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I have to find a source for the petite nanas again!


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Ben C: Yeah i know i can get it algea free, I am in the process of changing my tanks aquascape, and I have been a little lazy on the ferts. 
Robert: Yeah you do! Let me know when you get a new source for the petite nana, i want like 15 plants. Nice compacts by the way, everything worked out great.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

That anubias nana pictured above got covered in brown bread algae (BBA), literally nearly every leaf was caked with it. I rubbed what I could off the leaves, bost stayed on. Within 1-2 weeks, nothing changed, it went away on its own. Now I have a nice green plant!









-John N.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

2 pics eh?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Here's a pic of some pearlweed (H. micranthemoides) as a foreground. I have tried HC, and gave up on it due to its slow growth and fish constantly uprooting it after I planted it. Decided to try this, and, imo it's much better. You do have to give it decent light and trim/train it to keep it low otherwise it will grow up as a bush.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

great pic bert! i edited the pic in there for you. thanks for participating.


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Not to much response to that one, huh? C'mon guys you still have a day left!!


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

contest is closed. winner will be announced later this week. 

i have been really buisy with christmas and all, so i will post a new contest within the week when i get time.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

this week's winner is bert h. sorry for the long wait, i have been very buisy. 

i have a neat pic for next week's contest, but my camera is at a different house.


----------

